# Playing Dead or Dying - New Betta Fish



## GBP1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Just got three new bettas on Monday. Each has a separate large bowl. This morning "Buster" appeared to be dead, floating upside down. As he is our daughter's favorite, I waited until she woke up to tell her and then we went down to see him.

Instead of floating dead, he was upright and next to the glass wall and at the top. He was not moving at all and appeared in a state of death suspension. But in the blink-of-an-eye I thought I could see very subtle movement. Then he opened his mouth and a few bubbles came out.

After watching a few more moments we could see some small, small movements. Later I moved his bowl and he began reactionary swimming a bit. But once the bowl was placed down, he stopped and remained stationary again.

The other two, Ziggy and Flipper seem fine and actively normal.

Anyone got any clues? thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm, it sounds a lot like SBD. If that is the case, I would fast him for a few days and give him some daphnia.
How often do you feed them and how much?
I would suggest no more then about 2 pellets twice a day. Also, I would fast them once a week as well.
Good luck!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea, angelicscars hit it right on. try that, i think its the most you can do as it doesn't seem to be much out


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hopefully that helps! Good luck with Buster!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

yes, good luck!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

